# Homemade Tools >  benchtop metal shear table

## the.hogman

As found elsewhere on the web, I got tired of trying to hold metals when shearing. I simply bolted angle iron onto the shear and then attached a flat to the angle. This made for a nice table on the raw side of the shear. Additionally, I attached a scale at a right angle to the blade to easily reference the amount the raw steel was being moved into the shear blades. I can now shear identical strips very quickly and easily with minimal effort to hold the bulk in place.

----------

Jon (Jan 19, 2016),

kbalch (Jan 19, 2016),

nixrox (Jan 20, 2016)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks the.hogman! We've added your Shear Table Attachment to our Metalworking category, as well as to your builder page: the.hogman's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Shear Table Attachment
 by the.hogman

tags: shear, scale, modification

----------

